# Green Button Polyps



## kmwlww (Jul 4, 2009)

I have a large peice of Live rock covered in green polyps. They were doing fine in the beginning and now they seemto be shrinking and remaining closed most of the time. I heard these were very hardy. Can anybody give us any suggestions what might be wrong?

Perfect water quality, good lighting.

Thanks


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

kmwlww said:


> Perfect water quality, good lighting.


we need u to give us the complete test results and lighting type to give u a good answer.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

+1


----------



## kmwlww (Jul 4, 2009)

90 gallon tank
large canister filter
no sump
octopus 300 protein skimmer
90lbs live rock

nitrate 0
nitrite 0
ammonia 0
Ph 8.1
Sg 1.024
phosphate 0
lighting - aqua science 2 x 48in actinic & 2 x 48in white HO


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

probably not the answer your looking for but i just had two frags melt on my the other day for no reason that i can see, water was fine even did a WC to be sure, idk sometimes these corals like to throw curve balls


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd have to agree with phil. I have a rock which was full of pink panther zoas that has been thinning out for months now. Fortunately mine are moving to adjacent rock work. Also several members of our local club purchased frags of a nice blue zoa from the same source. Everything started out ok for all but within several months all had died. Who knows why. Unfortunately, that just seems to be part of the hobby. Always sorry to hear of it though.


----------

